# Help-"hair style"/clip ideas for Lou!! I have some ideas but not sure...



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

*Help-"hair style"/clip ideas for Lou!! I have some ideas but not sure...*

She is now 6 months and a huge ball of fluff heheheh It's ok because it's stoopid-cold here at the moment! haha

I will always keep Lou's face fluffy but, groomers here mess it up by shaving too much around the eyes, giving her the "dark circle under eyes" look.... and also her chin, I like to keep the hair around her nose and chin shorter/no mustache,* so she looks girly *as you can see on the pictures...HOW CAN I MAKE IT CLEAR TO A GROOMER THAT I WANT HER FACE TO LOOK AS IT DOES ON THE LAST PICTURE I POSTED HERE?(bring the picture? LOL) I also wouldnt want "high rounded hat" on her head...I want her ears to grow... Outside of that... *What to do from neck down?* LOL she is big (24'' and over 50lbs, when she was 5.5 months old, gotta measure again) so in the summer I don't want her to be too warm. (Hubby has had several spoos and wants her all one length , I dont! LOL-if it means having her legs look real skinny.) I_ wanted to try long haired legs well-blended into a shorter hair body, and maybe long-hair tail?_
I have no clue and dont know if what I picture in my head will look good in real life...

Please post pictures!!!! Thank you sooooooo much! 

*This is what she looks like now... and how I like her face: *








[/url] Lou loves sticks 01 by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Lou 6 mo on kitchen floor lookin brownish2 by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Lou getting big 4 and half months 01 FACE by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/url] Lou cute 6 months old happy face by Lou Standard Poodle, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Tell them you want a teddy head, but if you want more hair on top, you need to tell them the length. Because they will match the head hair to the body hair. Tell them BLENDED topknot so that they don't cut around the ears like a poodle TK. And shorter chin hair. Every groomer does a teddy head a little different so I would be very specific. Do you like any of the Asian inspired trims? For her body, I would just go with 1" all over. I find that a lot of people miss the puppy fluff, and you don't want to go too short. The groomer will use a comb attachment and it will neaten her body hair by cutting the frayed ends of the hair. She will comb back very plush. I figure you do not want the tail band shaved like a poodle, so tell them this if you don't. Tell them no shaved feet. EMPHASIZE NOT TO SHAVE DOWN THE MUZZLE! and not to cut too much around the eyes. Good luck!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Yes definently bring a picture with you! Any reputable groomer would not be offended and it would take care of any misunderstandings. I've been grooming for 11 years now and have gotten really good about how to ask questions and get very specific and always repeat back to the owner what they said to me to clarify that I am understanding exactly what they are asking for. Go in and interview some local groomers. Even bring Lou in with you so they actually can see your dog while you discuss what you want. The biggest thing you want to look for when interviewing a groomer is how many questions they ask you when discussing the cut. And are they making sure they understand what your asking for or are they just agreeing with everything you say. When I discuss a cut with someone I literally lift up the coat with my fingers and slide it up and down the coat to find the specific length the owner is asking for. I won't take a vague answer like "well make it cute" or "don't go too short"..lol I will always say "can you show me with your fingers the length you are wanting" and when they ask specific things like you are, like not to wide around the eyes or don't leave the top of the head too long, then I will zero into those specific spots and use my fingers to pull up the hair and have them show me exactly what they do and don't want me to cut. 
Sometimes if you find a groomer who you feel your dog is safe with and is clean with a good reputation, then stick with them and if they don't get it right the first time, don't go somewhere else or wait till your next appointment to let her know that you didn't like something. It won't offend her if you tell her right away to fix something, it will help her adjust her notes so that way the next time you come in she will know exactly what to do and you will end up with the perfect haircut. All groomers have a personal style and no 2 groomers are alike but a good groomer can mold her style to each of her clients personalized taste. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

Here's a thread talking about teddy bear heads and some pics: http://www.poodleforum.com/9-poodle-grooming/16726-learning-do-teddy-bear-clip.html

And also the pics in this thread may help: http://www.poodleforum.com/3-poodle-pictures/20030-poodles-look-like-doodles.html


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank u guys very much!!!! Very good info!
I hope I find a good groomer, that wont think Im a picky horrible customer... Well, maybe when I lived in NYC .... mmm... ya can find anything... Ive been everywhere, I am in central Indiana at the moment... Wish me luck!! :-D
But seriously, last time she came back looking like "big bird" hubby said!! Can u picture the angled muzzle sides and double chin? Hahahaha
I will respond properly to your posts tomorrow, I'm on my phone and I'm horrible at typing on touch screen  thanks again


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

see??! Here is a picture of what I consider a "grooming mess up"!!

she looks like Big Bird! (husband says!) 
I explained with details what I wanted, and showed a picture....
I think she looks like she has "dark circles" under her eyes (shaved too much), like tired look + double chin + weird triangle shaped angle on the sides of muzzle/mouth (beak-like), if you look facing her it looks like its a straight line from the side of her nose to her ears, "not blended" at all...


so compare the pictures... FIRST PICTURE IS the mistake LOL THE LAST PICTURE IS OK I'd like the chin hair to be shorter to give her more of a girly look (no mustache)

Please share your opinion! :-D


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Looks like she has more hair in between her eyes this time than in the last picture. If you shorten the hair between her eyes and on the bridge of her nose it perhaps might not make her eyes look so sunken.

I'm no groomer, but I am imagining that look is hard to accomplish unless the groomer just shears her when she is already matting up and _*then*_ bathes and brushes her afterwards, KWIM?

I deal with the same thing with my daughters naturally curly hair, actually. I learned in a book about curly hair that in order for ringlets to get clipped correctly, the hair actually needs to be allowed to naturally dry so you can see the actual curl pattern (whereas, most people get their hair cut when wet and poodles get clipped when their hair has been blown/brushed straight). Since you want the curly look, maybe this approach would help your groomer?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

kukukachoo said:


> Looks like she has more hair in between her eyes this time than in the last picture. If you shorten the hair between her eyes and on the bridge of her nose it perhaps might not make her eyes look so sunken.
> 
> I'm no groomer, but I am imagining that look is hard to accomplish unless the groomer just shears her when she is already matting up and _*then*_ bathes and brushes her afterwards, KWIM?
> 
> I deal with the same thing with my daughters naturally curly hair, actually. I learned in a book about curly hair that in order for ringlets to get clipped correctly, the hair actually needs to be allowed to naturally dry so you can see the actual curl pattern (whereas, most people get their hair cut when wet and poodles get clipped when their hair has been blown/brushed straight). Since you want the curly look, maybe this approach would help your groomer?


I have naturally curly hair as well, and what I ask the person that cuts my hair to do is to cut it unevenly , like instead of straight _______ cut it like " ' ,~,~,~,~,' " (kinda using the scissors aiming up instead of sideways.... too hard to explain LOL but all I know is that it's not a straight line hehehehhe :-D


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

tell them to do her like a labradoodle? i don't know. i'm a clean face poodle gal.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

LOL I like ALL poodle hair cuts!! but my husband has had like 6 spoos in his lifetime (and his parents) and they all had this "all one length hair" all over their bodies...

I just personally like the teddy bear look too. 
But I like her face to look a little more feminine, 
instead of having a mustache :-D

I didnt mean to create controversy, I thought it was actually funny...


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

faerie said:


> tell them to do her like a labradoodle? i don't know. i'm a clean face poodle gal.


LOL I like ALL poodle hair cuts!! but my husband has had 6 spoos in his lifetime (and his parents) and they all had this "all one length" hair...

I just personally like the teddy bear look too 
But I like her face to look a little more feminine, instead of having a mustache :-D

I didnt mean to create controversy, I thought it was actually funny...


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

I must have missed the controversy :confused3:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I misinterpreted your comment... I'm having a heck of a day :-( Sorry

and because I don't like the whole doodle thing, I like the % 100 standard poodle. Some people that want a doodle, just dont know how perfect a 100% poodle is, without having to be mixed with any other breed.

So... when you said _the_ labradoodle word, it got to me a bit... cause I was already all cranky here :banghead:...My bad hehehehehehe

At least I'm not cranky anymore laughing at myself.. :bounce:


----------



## kukukachoo (Jul 26, 2012)

Lou said:


> I misinterpreted your comment... I'm having a heck of a day :-( Sorry
> 
> and because I don't like the whole doodle thing, I like the % 100 standard poodle. Some people that want a doodle, just dont know how perfect a 100% poodle is, without having to be mixed with any other breed.
> 
> ...


I didn't say it, but OK, hope your day improves. 

I cant speak for fairie, but I don't think any offense was meant. Lou's "groom" looks so much like what people think a labradoodle should look like that you'll probably eventually get used to it- and I'm sure you'll have fun correcting everyone who guesses incorrectly!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Oops, yup.. LOL .... Thanks!!

She can be a STANDARD POODLE ambassador! LOL... kinda like: 
"you can have a poodle that looks however you want it to look, and still have the best dog ever!!"

Yes, people ask me if she is a goldendoodle a lot, and they also go crazy for her... saying she is the cutest dog they have ever seen... so I'm encouraging everyone I meet that wants a doodle to consider a standard poodle ;-)


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

that's what i meant. if you go to a groomer and ask for a poodle face, you will get a clean face.
i was thinking if you said a labradoodle trim then you would get the fluffy face. i don't know what to say to a groomer about how to explain a fluffy face except that way.
i'm not a groomer though. 
it's not controversial to have a fluffy poodle.


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

It looks to me as if they are shaving too much in between her eyes....I don't go up into the stop much at all. Basically from inner eye corner to inner eye corner, then about 1\2" down the nose, or less. Ask them to use thinning shears rather than a clipper, it will give a more natural less "surprised" look. Tell them you don't want to see skin.  

Also, ask for a bit of a visor....it frames the eyes, giving a soft girly look. 

If you want her to look nice and feminine, I would let them go ahead and fluff her coat up really good and straight, scissor it all nice and round and cute, then when she gets home you can spritz her coat with water to bring the curl back. They aren't going to be able to groom her well without a good straight coat. Curls make for an uneven finish...poodle hair is different from curly human hair. If you scissor straightened poodle hair evenly, it will curl evenly.

I agree with whoever said to ask for a doodle type head....it sounds like that's what you want. Typically, we do a round cute style on most doodles unless it's requested otherwise. 

Someone else suggested pictures, that's the best way to ask for what you want. Try to pick a picture of a dog that looks similar to Lou and is around the same age....I've had soo many people bring me a picture of a 2 mo puppy for their 5 yo dog. There isn't a way to make a 5 yo dog look like a puppy!! We can make them cute and there are things we can do to make them more "puppyish", but once puppyhood is gone, it's gone.  

Have you seen any grooms recently on some poodles or doodles that you liked? If you do, go ahead and ask who did it. That will be a good way to find the best groomer. 

And maybe, just maybe, try to convince your boyfriend (or husband...sorry I can't remember!) to try a clean face. It's much easier to maintain, is feminine, and you won't have any problem telling the groomer what you want.  AND you won't have hardly any trouble with people knowing wether or not she is a poodle lol!! 

I attached a photo of my Lhasa, you can kind of see what I'm talking about with the eye-corner thing. See how there is no skin, the short hair is blended in to the longer hair. Please don't pay attention to the head style...that was in my earlier years as a groomer.  It's not very flattering for him lol!!


----------



## -Lilith- (Nov 21, 2012)

As a groomer. A picky owner is good. Just don't be mad and belligerent if we get it wrong. Tell us what you may want different. Pictures are great to a point. But try to find one groomed. If its all curly. We can't always get it to look EXACTLY like that. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vicky2200 (Feb 14, 2012)

I would spell it out for them. Tell them how you want each part. I would even go as far to point to the area on the dog while describing what you want done. If you tell them exactly what you want, they might take creative license.


----------



## -Lilith- (Nov 21, 2012)

vicky2200 said:


> I would spell it out for them. Tell them how you want each part. I would even go as far to point to the area on the dog while describing what you want done. If you tell them exactly what you want, they might take creative license.


Ugh!!! Us groomers don't just do what we want on your dog. Unless you say 'do what you want' sometimes what you want done WE cant do! 
Sorry as a groomer I'm just upset that people think we just do whatever we want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Where in central Indiana are you? I'm from east central Indiana and know quite a few groomers in the area. Maybe I could recommend one. 

Also, I'd say you want the eyes thinned and not scooped with clippers. That way it wot take too much hair off.


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I as not mad at all  the groomer lady was so cool and friendly, she actually helped me with my dog's confidence around other dogs while Lou was there with her.. 

I thought it was funny and I didnt even say anything to her at the time, I may try to explain better later.. But it's no biggie.

Thank you ALL for the suggestions and taking the time to respond!

also thanks for the info and picture mom24doggies!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ellyisme said:


> Where in central Indiana are you? I'm from east central Indiana and know quite a few groomers in the area. Maybe I could recommend one.
> 
> Also, I'd say you want the eyes thinned and not scooped with clippers. That way it wot take too much hair off.
> 
> ...


South of Indy, but basically in Indianapolis... Thanks so much!

AND BY THE WAY, DO YOU HAVE "DOG-FRIENDLY DOGS"? I've tried sooooooo hard to find friends for Lou, but havent had much luck :-(
I waqnt her to not be afraid of dogs, she has been doing better and better... but I want her to have friends hehehehe

Like a dog-trainer brought 2 of her dogs in my home, they ate Lou's food, played with her toys and she didnt care one big, she wanted to play with them :-D But this is a trainer-lady she will charge me for their friendship LOL


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Ok. I'm in Anderson. I don't know anyone on the southside. Mostly people on the north. Hibbert is VERY dog friendly! The more they run and play, the more he likes them!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Ellyisme said:


> Ok. I'm in Anderson. I don't know anyone on the southside. Mostly people on the north. Hibbert is VERY dog friendly! The more they run and play, the more he likes them!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Oh yay!!!!! that is fantastic  May I send you a private message? :-D


----------



## Ellyisme (Jul 17, 2012)

Absolutely!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

YAY!!!! Hope to hear that Lou & Hibbert get a 'playdate'!!!



:call2::call2::call2:


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

MollyMuiMa said:


> YAY!!!! Hope to hear that Lou & Hibbert get a 'playdate'!!!
> 
> 
> 
> :call2::call2::call2:


Thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :bounce:


----------

